# Tomb of ancient Egyptian courtier found



## j d worthington (May 21, 2007)

Belgians find tomb of ancient Egypt courtier - Yahoo! News

The title: "Belgians find tomb of ancient Egypt courtier", from Reuters, datelined Sun., May 20, 2007.


----------

